# Melamine question:



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, can I paint right over Melamine? Assuming that I sand it somewhat to give it some tooth, can I paint right over it, or is it a bad idea? I want to use up my scraps, all this particle board, MDF and such in a basement storage closet, and finish it overall with a latex finish. I intend to use 'Bin' before topcoat to seal everything first. Have you had good results with painting over melamine or other pre-finished sheetgoods?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting question. I view Melamine products as junior varsity plastic laminate, and the functional purpose of the latter is imperviousness. Melamine is not so good at that, but still strives to be.

I don't think paint will stick too well, but what better place to try that than in a closet! Scarify it and consult with your paint store (not a "paint department") about what material to use, even take in a sample piece.

I think I'd give it a go if I were wearing your shoes and spats.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

We have had great success using a special "Melamine paint", not sure if it will stick otherwise.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I know they paint laquer over it on finished ends and it sticks pretty well. It must be sanded and I don't really know the life of it on plastic.

I have also heard of melamine paint but never tried it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Krylon has paint that is supposed to be used on plastic like lawn chairs. You could get the Krylon number off a can and check with them to see if it will stick. I'm not real optimistic that paint will stick to melamine.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@poopiekat..let us know the results.
I think it would not hold well but have never tried it. Just MHO


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I've used melamine paint..
TOUGH STUFF..
very good on outdoor use, did the front mount tool box on my trailer with it..
stood up very well..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great responses!
I will NEVER use a Krylon product again in my life. Lacquer is a good idea, though!
I'm not familiar with 'melamine paint' but I'd be willing to bet it is intended for wood product substrates, not for painting OVER melamine surfaces.
*UPDATE:* 
I bit the bullet and bought enough 3/4" MDF sheets to do the closet AND whip up a set of bookshelves, which will have red oak crown molding and face frames. The carcases will still be latex-painted, but I will not be using much, if any, of my melamine leftovers after all. Hey, I've only ever done plastic laminates over MDF. I'm going to BIN all visible surfaces, then top-coat with latex, using my 'Critter' spraygun. Holy cripes, that MDF is heavy! Glad my lumberyard guys were willing to rip 'em down for me, I spotted them for lunch. Jeez it sucks to get old, and constantly discover things you can't do anymore! Thanks for all the kind words!
ps yup I'll do some work-in-progress shots by and by…


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

Wasn't it Melamine that Norm used for his first router table? I thought I recall him saying it was used for painted signs. Try painting a piece of scrap to see how it does.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Years ago I frequently used melamine coated Masonite (found at Lowe's and Home Depot) in making exhibits and can attest is is a wonderful smooth surface for paint. Clean it good with alcohol or a clean paper towel LIGHTLY wetted with lacquer thinner and apply a good primer (Zinsser's shellac-base primer or automotive primer - I LOVE Zinsser shellac-base primer!!!). Then apply your paint.

Planeman


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

sand it with some 320 for a "tooth" , then a base coat of shellac, it will stick to about anything, then paint,, shellac will stick and hold paint on glass…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*The experts have spoken!* I like the shellac idea, and it's good to know that I can incorporate my melamine leftovers into worthwhile things. I just picked up some Zinsser Bullseye yesterday so I'm good to go.
*Thanks to everyone for their generous assistance!* Hope others may benefit too, from the words of advice posted here! I'm heading into the shop now…


----------

